# Honey Vinegar



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Everything you need to know about making honey vinegar.
http://archive.lib.msu.edu/DMC/Ag. Ext. 2007-Chelsie/PDF/e149.pdf
Good luck.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

beemandan said:


> Everything you need to know about making honey vinegar.
> http://archive.lib.msu.edu/DMC/Ag. Ext. 2007-Chelsie/PDF/e149.pdf
> Good luck.


Amazing book! Many thanks!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Glad to be of help. Also, if you want to know why anyone would want to make vinegar from honey....try this
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/24510/24510-h/24510-h.htm
Good luck!


----------

